# Broken front derailleur hanger - your thoughts please.



## cooldollar

Hi all.
I have a beautiful 2012 Di2 Evo Hi-mod. Unfortunately I have just noticed it has a crack in the (riveted on) front derailleur hanger. The crack extends thru the top of the slot into which the derailleur mounting bolt fixes. The bottom has not cracked so it is still functional at the moment.
I cannot explain how this has happened. Has anyone experienced or seen this before ? 
Is this part available from anywhere and how is it replaced?
I can't imagine it is riveted on using a home handyman rivet gun like we all own. The seat tube is paper thin, I am worried a standard rivet job will crush / splitter / destroy the seat tube if it is replaced.
To be honest I also don't have faith in my LBS to have enough mechanical aptitude to conduct this repair without damaging my bike. I would much rather fix it myself if possible. 
Your thoughts? Warranty perhaps?
Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## zamboni

Try the warranty with Cannondale and see if they cover for the sect front derailleur hanger.


----------



## cooldollar

Update.
I spoke to my local dealer today. He said that whilst it is not a common problem he has seen a few of the "first generation" Evo's with cracked front derailleur brackets. He pointed out to me that the latest 2014 Evo's have a bracket made of slightly thicker material so they have obviously been beefed up for a reason.
It will be fixed under warranty. Fingers crossed they know what they are doing.
Cheers


----------



## veloci1

more than likely you will get a new frame. i doubt cannondale will try to fix your frame.

ask the LBS and see if they can push for a new frame in the event Cannondale wants to fix it.


----------



## PlatyPius

cooldollar said:


> *I can't imagine it is riveted on using a home handyman rivet gun like we all own.* The seat tube is paper thin, I am worried a standard rivet job will crush / splitter / destroy the seat tube if it is replaced.
> To be honest *I also don't have faith in my LBS to have enough mechanical aptitude to conduct this repair without damaging my bike.* I would much rather fix it myself if possible.
> Your thoughts? Warranty perhaps?
> Cheers and thanks in advance.


#1) Yes, it is put on using a pop-rivet gun like "we all" own.
#2) So you'd rather do it yourself, possibly destroying your frame, than have the bike shop - that has presumably done this before - do it, and then be covered if they break your frame? Interesting.

Irrelevant since you're getting the frame warranteed, but still interesting thought processes and decisions.


----------



## cooldollar

PP thanks for your positive input.

I have a little saying I use often. "Beware the power of the Drone" 
A bike shop "Drone" can make your life hell. I like to think about things and anticipate problems before they occur. 

The dealer has confirmed that a new hanger will be fitted under warranty. This is a good outcome. I have the first model Evo with 7970 Di2 so a new frame would have meant all sorts of other issues with wiring compatibility.

I see from your signature line PP you are quite a deep thinker yourself !
Cheers


----------



## MercuryMan76

This exact same thing happened to me on my 2013 EVO Team edition earlier this year. I worked through a local shop to send it back to Cannondale and they replaced the hanger with a beefier one. If you do a google search you'll find several others reported this same problem. The only thing is that it will probably take 4-6 weeks for you to get your frame back from Cannondale.

Overall I have to say I was impressed that Cannondale fixed the issue because I bought this bike used. They didn't ask for any proof of purchase or anything.


----------



## disaster999

the same thing happened to my 2012 Evo...


----------



## CliffordK

Glad to hear these are being fixed under warranty. For how long? 

Are the tubes round? Perhaps one could replace the bracket with a clamp. 

That looks like a lot of rust on that derailleur for a 2 year old bike. 

I've got rust everywhere else on my bike, but my Campy FD is about 45 years old with less rust on it than that.


----------



## Lombard

If under warranty, I would NOT TOUCH IT!!! From other posts here, it looks like Cannondale is pretty good about honoring their warranties - unlike some of the horror stories I've heard about Trek.

You non-faith in your LBS is telling you to find a different LBS! There are great and terrible LBS's. I am very lucky that I have an LBS that is not only very competent but I can trust and treats their customers with kid gloves. Then again, I'm in a well populated area so it's easier to find a good one.


----------



## disaster999

CliffordK said:


> Glad to hear these are being fixed under warranty. For how long?
> 
> Are the tubes round? Perhaps one could replace the bracket with a clamp.
> 
> That looks like a lot of rust on that derailleur for a 2 year old bike.
> 
> I've got rust everywhere else on my bike, but my Campy FD is about 45 years old with less rust on it than that.


This literally happened to me today. I 4took the bike back to the local distributor where I got the bike and they said they will send it back to the manufacture and have them fix it no question asked. No idea how long that would take. They couldnt give me a time frame, so it looks like ill be out of a bike for a while.

That Shimano Ultegra derailleur is around 5 years old. I moved everything from my old bike to the Evo. I was a noob back then and didnt take care of my gear.


----------



## macca33

They are fixing them 'no questions asked' because it is a common fault with the Evo Hi-mods, unfortunately. Something obviously went awry with the design, or materials used.

A bloke over here had two go on two separate almost un-ridden frames - the commemorative US Stars and Stripes colourway. He was a tad upset when told that the second replacement wasn't going to be the same colour as they'd run out.


----------



## cooldollar

Thanks for the replies and suggestions guys. Yes Cannondale are VERY good with their warranty claims, luckily for me this is my first and by all accounts just a simple design or material fault. Disaster999, in your picture that is exactly where mine broke. 
As MercuryMan says the replacement hanger is a slightly different design with a thicker derailleur mounting tab. I poked a snake eye camera down the seat tube and there is no reinforcing of any kind behind the rivets on the inside of the seat tube. I am assuming the rivets are quite soft so as not to damage the carbon seat tube when pulled up tight.
I will report back with photos when it has been repaired.
Evo's ROCK !


----------



## CliffordK

disaster999 said:


> That Shimano Ultegra derailleur is around 5 years old. I moved everything from my old bike to the Evo. I was a noob back then and didnt take care of my gear.


Ok, a couple of extra years and a different bike makes sense. 

Is this an Ultegra issue? Looking at my bike, with years of commuting, riding it in the sun, rain, and even snow, anything that can rust, has rusted. One of the major exceptions is no rust on the Campy sheetmetal parts (FD, cable guides, etc), even where the FD has rubbed the chain (with oil, of course).

What is the cost difference between making a derailleur cage from stainless vs chromed steel? It can't be more than $1. Probably a lot less. I did check, mine do attract magnets, but some grades of stainless do.


----------



## cooldollar

Hi All.
I am glad to report all is fixed in the front derailleur hanger regions!
The old one was removed by drilling out the rivets. The hanger appeared to be stuck on but was probably just stuck to some wet paint.
Cannondale supplied a new hanger (beefed up material thickness) and 3 special pop rivets for the installation. Interestingly the rear rivet required another hole to be drilled in the seat tube as it is in a different position to the original. This is not visible as it is hidden under the new hanger. Now my Di2 front derailleur support screw touches this rivet head. This wont be a problem but obviously something the tech heads missed in the new design.
Another tip-of-the-hat to Cannondale for great products and after sales service.
Lets Ride !


----------



## disaster999

Im glad to report that in less than a month, I got my bike back!!! With extra greasy palm and finger prints everywhere and a new stem height adjustment cuz they are clearly telepathic and know that position is best for me.

They riveted a thicker newer hanger on my bike which doesnt seem like it will break anytime soon so Im happy about that.

Sorry about the crappy cellphone pic










You can see how beefier the hanger is. I can imagine why cooldollar is having some rubbing issues with his Di2 setup.


----------

